

Getting Started with Git...Introduction to the basic work flow - dade
http://geekabyte.blogspot.de/2013/08/getting-started-with-gitintroduction-to.html

======
hardwaresofton
Despite the fact I consider myself git-literate, I never pass up the chance to
go through intros (for fear that I am literally just doing every single thing
wrong).

I particularly liked this one, read the whole thing (I liked the easy-to-skim-
and-pick-up-the-important-points style of this article), good read.

